# Oil Terminal Jobs



## Pete001 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi All,
I am an experienced Oil Fuel Terminal Worker with 7 years experience 4 years supervisory and im seriously thinking about looking for work in Dubai and would love some advice and/or assistance. I have qualifications and tickets including city & guilds / NVQ in bulk liquid warehousing, Risk assessor, coshh assessor, first aid also have good knowledge and experience with Jetty operations, terminal operations etc... Please any advice or assistance would be greatly appreciated as im unsure of how to go about it.
Thanks 
Peter


----------



## DuncanFreer (Jul 17, 2008)

Pete001 said:


> Hi All,
> I am an experienced Oil Fuel Terminal Worker with 7 years experience 4 years supervisory and im seriously thinking about looking for work in Dubai and would love some advice and/or assistance. I have qualifications and tickets including city & guilds / NVQ in bulk liquid warehousing, Risk assessor, coshh assessor, first aid also have good knowledge and experience with Jetty operations, terminal operations etc... Please any advice or assistance would be greatly appreciated as im unsure of how to go about it.
> Thanks
> Peter


Hi Peter,

You could do worse than join oil and gas job search. You can search for relevant jobs and join to receive email alerts as soon as jobs are posted.

Cheers,
D Freer


----------

